# RMA Service von ASUS ist...



## Cilitbeng (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss meinen Frust los werden! Es geht um den RMA Service von ASUS - Germany. Ich habe dort ein Notebook (X5IDJ) eingeschickt, da es von heute auf morgen den Geist aufgegeben hat. Das Notebook wurde im Jahr 2009 in der Fabrik gefertigt. Gekauft habe ich dieses erst am 06.10.2011. Der Kaufbeleg wurde von ASUS akzeptiert, und ich konnte das Notebook zur Reparatur nach ASUS schicken. 

Heute hatte ich eine E-Mail mit einer dicken Rechnung von über 230€! Der Defekt unterliege nicht der Garantie und wird mir in Rechnung gestellt. Laut ASUS gehören Defekte an einem Mainboard nicht zur Garantie, und müssen vom Kunden getragen werden. Da frage ich mich: "Was darf denn überhaupt kaputt gehen an einem Notebook?" Dieses wurde nie übertaktet. Ich habe es auch noch nie aufgeschraubt o.ä.. Außerdem finde ich den Preis von 230 € für ein Mainboard welches gut 4 Jahre alt ist total übertrieben! Das Notebook hat 260€ neu gekostet im Jahr 2011. Dazu kommen noch Bearbeitungskosten von 80€. Also insgesamt 310 €. Seit wann fallen Kosten in einer Garantiezeit an? Das habe ich noch nie erlebt. Und ich habe schon sehr viel wieder umgetauscht, bzw. reparieren lassen in einer Garantiezeit bei anderen Herstellern wie Corsair, MSI, Gainward, etc. . Keiner von diesen Herstellern hat mir je eine Rechnung geschrieben. Selbst DELL hat mir ein Notebook nach 5 Jahren KOSTENLOS repariert mit einem Mainboard defekt. 
Da investiere ich doch lieber das Geld in ein neues Notebook. Aber nicht von ASUS!!!


----------



## belle (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: RMA Service von ASUS ist.......*

Schenker Notebooks sollen ganz gut sein... 
Spass beiseite, ich habe schon von einigen Leuten gehört, dass sie Geld innerhalb der Garantiezeit beisteuern mussten, aber genau erinnere ich mich leider nicht mehr (will auch nichts Falsches unterstellen).
Viele Hersteller wollen anscheinend dem Kunden unsachgemäße Handhabung unterstellen...


----------



## dmxforever (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: RMA Service von ASUS ist.......*

Poste deinen Fall doch HIER. Wäre interessant, was der Asus-Support dazu sagt. Aber freundlich und ohne Emotionen den Text verfassen.


----------



## belle (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: RMA Service von ASUS ist.......*

Das würde ich auch empfehlen, fragen kostet nichts. Immer ruhig bleiben...


----------



## der_knoben (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: RMA Service von ASUS ist.......*

Die Garantiebedingungen legt der Hersteller fest, und zwar genau so, wie er es will, und die Bedingungen hast du mit dem Kauf aktzeptiert. Dass sowas durch aus scheiBe ist, wissen wir alle. Asus arbeitet halt an seinem guten Ruf, und das nicht nur durch kulante RMA-Abwicklung, sondern auch durch Qualität.


----------



## Metalic (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: RMA Service von ASUS ist.......*

Auf jeden Fall würde ich das Geld niemals zahlen. Sag denen die sollen es zurück schicken und dann kannst du weiter sehen. 
Und sollte sich trotz der Nachfrage hier beim Asus Mitarbeiter nichts ändern wäre das für mich ein Grund erst einmal Abstand von Asus Produkten zu nehmen. 

Gab doch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit schonmal so eine Schote. Laptop in der Garantiezeit eingeschickt, und völlig verbastelt ohne!!! Usb-Platine zurück bekommen.


----------



## shootme55 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: RMA Service von ASUS ist.......*

Vielleicht wars bei mir damals noch eine Ausnahme, aber ich kenn den spitzenmäßigen RMA von ASUS schon viel länger. Hab mein Notebook (F3JA BJ.06) wegen defekten DVD-Laufwerk 2008 in Reperatur geschickt. Als es 5 Wochen später zurück kam hatte das Gehäuse an der linken Handballenauflage einen Sprung, weil der Techniker offensichtlich die falschen Schrauben versucht hatte reinzudrehen bzw. durch den Deckel durchzudrehen. Mainboard und Tastatur getauscht (Warum auch immer?!), aber das DVD-Laufwerk war noch immer das alte kaputte Exemplar. Aber dafür musste ich wenigstens nichts zahlen und sollte es doch bitte für Nachbesserung nochmals einschicken. Seitdem lebe ich mit einem selbst gekauften und eingebauten DVD-Laufwerk in einem Notebook, das ich nach der Reperatur zerlegen musste um das Bildschirmkabel richtig anzuschließen und zu fixieren, aber dafür läufts jetzt wenigstens seit 4 Jahren problemlos.

In diesem Sinne hat Cilitbeng mein vollstes Mitgefühl.


----------



## Witschock (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: RMA Service von ASUS ist.......*

hi leute 

Knoben was du sagt ist fahlsch es gibt unterschiede zwischen garantie und gewährleistung der größtt unterschied ist das die garantie der stadt worgibt und das sind 2 jahre die gewerleistung ist zusatz leistung vom hersteller also z.B. wen man ein Notebook kauft und die in der werbung sagen das es 3 jahre gewähleistung hat dan hat das Notebook 2 jahre garantie und 1 jahr gewerleistung das eine jahr ist eine freiwillige sache des herstellers da kan der hersteller festlegen was er macht ober er es umtausch oder ab einen bestimmten betrag reppariert das ist dem hersteller überlassen aber bei einer garantie muss er es umtauschen mit einem gleichwertigen produkt oder es reparieren auf eigene kosten und darf es nicht auf den kunden schieben auser WICHTIG bei einem technischen defekt wen es durch eigen eiflüsse kaput geht wei übertakten oder wasserschaden oder hingefahlen da ist es was anderes da trägt der kaufer den schaden 

hoffe ich konnte helfen 

ich weis rechtschreibung und punkt, komma ist nicht meine sterke


----------



## Metalic (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: RMA Service von ASUS ist.......*



Viktory151 schrieb:


> ich weis rechtschreibung und punkt, komma ist nicht meine sterke



Ach das merkt man kaum...


----------



## Netboy (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: RMA Service von ASUS ist.......*

@Viktory151 Das ist nur die halbe Warheit. Nach 6 Monaten muss der Kaufer beweisen das der Mangel schon beim Kauf vorgelegen hat. Dazu must du einen Gutachter beauftragen und kannst dann dein Recht Gerichtlich einfordern. Die Kosten für den Gutachter gehen zu deinen Lasten wasin den meisten Fällen den Streitwert übersteigt.

Für die Beweislast gilt allgemein § 363 BGB: Hat der Käufer die Sache als Erfüllung angenommen oder im Werkvertragsrecht der Besteller die Sache abgenommen (§ 640 BGB), trifft den Käufer oder den Besteller die Beweislast für den Sachmangel, wenn sie Mängelansprüche geltend machen. Abweichend gilt beim Verbrauchsgüterkauf (§ 474 BGB) teilweise nach § 476 BGB eine Beweislastumkehr in Form einer Vermutung: Hier wird in den ersten sechs Monaten nach Übergabe vermutet, dass der Mangel schon bei der Übergabe vorlag, "es sei denn, diese Vermutung ist mit der Art der Sache (beispielsweise bei typischen Verschleißteilen und kurzlebigen Verbrauchsgütern) oder des Mangels (etwa weil der Mangel so offensichtlich ist, dass er bereits beim Kauf hätte bemerkt werden müssen) unvereinbar" . 

Kurz und Knapp: Nach 6 Monaten liegt es am wohl wollen des Herstellers bzw des Händlers


----------



## Research (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: RMA Service von ASUS ist.......*

Da es noch in den 2 Jahren liegt, darf dafür kein Geld genommen werden.

Seit wann ist denn Das Gang und Gäbe?
Solche Hersteller  sollte man tunlichst meiden.

Edit: Bei einem Notebook lässt es sich durch Versiegelungen relativ leicht beweisen das der Kunde unschuldig ist.
Vor allen wenn das Gehäuse unbeschädigt ist etc.

Was sie dürfen ist zu versuchen dir die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben.


----------



## der_knoben (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: RMA Service von ASUS ist.......*

@Viktory151

ich denke, du beliest dich erst nochmal zur fachlichen Seite, bevor du mir hier falsche Aussagen unterstellst.

Gewährleistung = Vorgabe vom Gesetzgeber. Sie beträgt 2 Jahre mit der Vermutung, dass in den ersten 6 Monaten das Gerät bereits bei Auslieferung ein defekt hatte. Bei Gewährleistung haftet der Händerl. Ab dem 7. Monat liegt die Beweislast beim Käufer.

Garantie gibt dir der Hersteller, und der legt, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, die Garantiebedingungen fest. Darunter fällt sowohl die Garantiezeit, als auch die Wege der Abwicklung sowie die Kostenübernahme für Versand, Reparatur usw.
Die Garantie steht neben der Gewährleistung und kann diese nicht ersetzen.

Daher ist es ratsam, in den ersten 6 Monate immer über Gewährleistung abzuwickeln, da hier die Kosten der Gewährleistungsgeber übernehmen muss, es ist also Verbraucherfreundlich. Danach hat mit rechtlich mit der Gewährleistung wenig Chancen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: RMA Service von ASUS ist.......*



Research schrieb:


> Da es noch in den 2 Jahren liegt, darf dafür kein Geld genommen werden.
> 
> Seit wann ist denn Das Gang und Gäbe?
> Solche Hersteller  sollte man tunlichst meiden.
> ...


 

Nein.

Sobald ein Notebook Service Klappen hat, dürfen diese durch den Kunden auch geöffnet werden.
Z.b umd den Ram aufzurüsten, die HDD gegen eine SSD zu tauschen oder gar das W-lan Modul gegen ein stärkeres zu tauschen.
Da sind schon genügend EU Urteile für entschieden worden.

Und ein Mainboard Schaden fällt genau so unter die RMA, da würde ich mich mal hier an den Asus Support wenden, ansonsten mal sofort in Ratingen anrufen.
Bei mir wurde auch ohne Murren das Board 3 Monate vor Ablauf der 2 Jahre gewechselt.


----------



## Moerli_me (1. Februar 2013)

Heute erst im Unterricht durchgenommen. Zwar in Österreich, sollte aber in der EU gleich sein:

Du hast vom Kaufzeitpunkt aus 2 Jahre gesetzliche GEWÄHRLEISTUNG. Dies ist gesetzlich verankert und nich umgänglich. Nicht mit GARANTIE zu verwechseln, diese kommt vom Hersteller die Hersteller WOLLEN das kein Schaden in die Garantiebedingungen fällt, müssten sonst große Rückstellungen bilden (Rechnungswesen haben wir auch  ) Das würde ja zu viel kosten...

Poche auf dein Recht auf GEWÄHRLEISTUNG. Diese gibt dir das Recht auf einen Austausch / Reparatur des Geräte bzw. GELD zurück (lass dich nicht mit Gutscheinen abfertigen).

Zur Beweislastumkehr: Kann ASUS nicht beweisen das du den fehler verursacht hast (durch unsachgemäße Handlungen, feuchtigkeit), so liegt der Fehler bei ihnen und sie müssen dir das Gerät KOSTENLOS reparieren. 

Falls Asus zickt, kontaktiere den Konsumentenschutz oder den Anwalt deines Vertrauens.

Hersteller sind oft sehr kreativ um sich von Gewährleistungspflicht zu befreien. Lügen, betrügen, wollen dem Kunden Unwahrheiten einreden.  
Lass dich nicht abwimmeln! Kostet leider Zeit und ist mühsam, aber immerhin geht es hier um Geld und ums Prinzip. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiter helfen 
Viel Glück noch!


----------



## Cilitbeng (1. Februar 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten. Anscheinende hat der eine oder andere auch schon seine Erfahrung mit dem RMA von ASUS gemacht. Ich habe diesen jetzt eine E-Mail geschrieben, als Antwort auf die Rechnung. Ich habe mich bemüht so Objektiv wie möglich zu bleiben.    

Herr x hat natürlich einen richtigen Namen, welchen ich hier nicht nennen möchte. 


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


nach Ihrer letzten E-Mail vom 31.01.2013 bin ich irritiert. Laut Ihrem Mitarbeiter Herrn x, läuft die Reparatur innerhalb der Garantiezeit meines Notebooks, und es würden keine Kosten anfallen. Die von Ihnen jetzt geforderten Kosten von 228.09 € werde ich auf keinen Fall nach kommen, da der Defekt innerhalb der Garantiezeit aufgetreten ist. Es wurden keine Veränderungen an der Hauptplatine vorgenommen. Das System wurde nie übertaktet. Laut Ihren AGB erkenne ich auch keine Gründe warum ich die Kosten tragen soll für eine defekte Hauptplatine? Zu einem Kostenvoranschlag habe ich nie zugestimmt, da ich davon ausgegangen bin das mein Notebook ohne weitere Fragen repariert wird auf der Basis einer Garantie. 

Ich hoffe doch das es hier sich um ein Missverständnis handelt. So das mein Notebook laut geltendem EU-Recht repariert wird innerhalb der Garantiezeit, welche erst am 06.10.2013 erlischt. Im Anhang befindet sich eine Kopie des Kaufbelegs, so wie den E-Mail – Verkehr mit Herrn x aus dem ich keine Aufklärung über einen Kostenvoranschlag innerhalb einer Garantiebearbeitung entnehme. 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Cillitbeng


Und jetzt abwarten und Tee trinken......


----------



## Cilitbeng (1. Februar 2013)

Moerli_me schrieb:


> Hersteller sind oft sehr kreativ um sich von Gewährleistungspflicht zu befreien. Lügen, betrügen, wollen dem Kunden Unwahrheiten einreden.
> Lass dich nicht abwimmeln! Kostet leider Zeit und ist mühsam, aber immerhin geht es hier um Geld und ums Prinzip.


 
Genau. Es geht um das Prinzip!


----------



## der_knoben (1. Februar 2013)

Nach gesetzlichen Vorgaben für die Mängelbeseitigung ist die Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten. Dabei muss ab dem 7. Monat der Käufer beweisen, dass der Defekt schon vorher vorhanden war.
Ab dem 7. Monaten unterliegt man damit der Kulanz des Verkäufers, ob er dir das kostenfrei macht, oder wie er die Gewährleistungsabwicklung vollzieht, solange du den Defekt bei Kauf nicht beweisen kannst. Dahingehend ist es durchaus möglich, dass der Verkäufer dir einen Gutschein ausstellt, weil es eben auf Kulanzbasis erfolgt.

Zum Thema Garantie: Ich weiß nicht, was in dem Garantievertrag für den Notebook steht. Aber nach geltendem EU-Recht kannst du in diesem Zeitraum nach Kauf, in dem du dich jetzt bewegst, nur auf die Durchsetzung des Garantievertrages klagen. Ein Beweis, dass deine Hauptplatine schon seit Kauf einen Defekt hatte, wirst du nicht erbringen können, wodurch dir die Gewährleistung nichts nützt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme mit Asus was den Support, Garantie und Gewährleistung angeht.  Hier im Supportbereicdh kan man auf schnellem Wege vielleicht schon in Erfahrung bringen was dort schief gelaufen ist. Dort wurde mir auch schon geholfen wie auch anderen Leuten auch.


----------



## Cilitbeng (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

es hat sich erledigt. Ich bekomme das Notebook kostenfrei repariert. Woran es jetzt gelegen hat weiss ich auch nicht genau.



der_knoben schrieb:


> Nach gesetzlichen Vorgaben für die Mängelbeseitigung ist die Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten. Dabei muss ab dem 7. Monat der Käufer beweisen, dass der Defekt schon vorher vorhanden war.
> Ab dem 7. Monaten unterliegt man damit der Kulanz des Verkäufers, ob er dir das kostenfrei macht, oder wie er die Gewährleistungsabwicklung vollzieht, solange du den Defekt bei Kauf nicht beweisen kannst. Dahingehend ist es durchaus möglich, dass der Verkäufer dir einen Gutschein ausstellt, weil es eben auf Kulanzbasis erfolgt.
> 
> Zum Thema Garantie: Ich weiß nicht, was in dem Garantievertrag für den Notebook steht. Aber nach geltendem EU-Recht kannst du in diesem Zeitraum nach Kauf, in dem du dich jetzt bewegst, nur auf die Durchsetzung des Garantievertrages klagen. Ein Beweis, dass deine Hauptplatine schon seit Kauf einen Defekt hatte, wirst du nicht erbringen können, wodurch dir die Gewährleistung nichts nützt.



Wie soll der Endverbraucher den nach 7 Monaten beweisen, dass sein Notebook defekt war oder ist? Als Endverbraucher erwarte ich eine "gute" Qualität und möchte mich auch darauf verlassen. Nicht jeder hat eine Werkstatt Zuhause mit Geräten um eine Diagnostik durch zu führen. Mir ist es schon klar das es immer wieder zu defekten kommt. Gerade in diesem Sektor wo alles in Massen produziert wird. Das Notebook ist auch kein Ultrabook für 1000€.  Auf dem Aufkleber mit der Seriennummer stand 24 Monate Herstellergarantie. Und in der EU / Deutschland heißt das ab dem Kaufdatum.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme mit Asus was den Support, Garantie und Gewährleistung angeht.


 
Na das hoffe ich mal! 80% meiner restlichen Hardware sind von ASUS. Bisher halten diese Teile auch am längsten. Das spricht eigentlich für die Marke.


----------



## der_knoben (1. Februar 2013)

Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Wie soll der Endverbraucher den nach 7 Monaten beweisen, dass sein Notebook defekt war oder ist? Als Endverbraucher erwarte ich eine "gute" Qualität und möchte mich auch darauf verlassen.


 In dem Zusammenhang gebe ich dir ja vollkommen recht, nur das Gesetz (Gewährleistung) sieht die ganze Sache anders.

Garantie und Gewährleistung müssen halt getrennt von einander betrachtet werden. Die Garantie kann die Gewährleistung nicht ersetzen. Allerdings kannst du halt nach 6 Monaten ohne stichhaltige Beweise auf ein Produktionsfehler keine Gewährleistung mehr Einklagen. Da bleibt dann nur die Kulanz des Händlers.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2013)

Du hattest es aber mit voller Garantie gekauft, und als Restposten / Ausstellungsstück oder Garantierückläufer?


----------



## Moerli_me (1. Februar 2013)

Laut deiner Mail schreibst du, dass du dein Notebook auf Garantie ausgetauscht haben willst. 

Die Garantie ist vom Hersteller gegeben und unterliegt den Garantiebedingungen. Die können da zB reinschreiben, wenn das Notebook einmal bei Vollmond aufgeladen wurde erlischt die Garantie. (übertrieben formuliert) 
Und sie werden wahrscheinlich irgendeine Klausel finden, die sie nicht dazu verpflichtet dir das Gerät auf Garantie (!!! nicht gleich Gewährleistung) auszutauschen.



der_knoben schrieb:


> Ab dem 7. Monaten unterliegt man damit der Kulanz des Verkäufers, ob er dir das kostenfrei macht, oder wie er die Gewährleistungsabwicklung vollzieht, solange du den Defekt bei Kauf nicht beweisen kannst. Dahingehend ist es durchaus möglich, dass der Verkäufer dir einen Gutschein ausstellt, weil es eben auf Kulanzbasis erfolgt.
> 
> Zum Thema Garantie: Ich weiß nicht, was in dem Garantievertrag für den Notebook steht. Aber nach geltendem EU-Recht kannst du in diesem Zeitraum nach Kauf, in dem du dich jetzt bewegst, nur auf die Durchsetzung des Garantievertrages klagen. Ein Beweis, dass deine Hauptplatine schon seit Kauf einen Defekt hatte, wirst du nicht erbringen können, wodurch dir die Gewährleistung nichts nützt.



Ist, Gott sein dank, nicht ganz richtig. Es werden den Kunden immer wieder falsche Sachen eingeredet. In sachen Gewährleistung ist ein großer Aufklärungsaufwand nötig. Auch mein Professor sagt, dass sich die meisten Leute mit billigen und vorallem falschen Aussagen ab wimmeln lassen. 

Beweislastumkehr: Du musst nach 6 Monaten nicht direkt "beweisen", dass der Rechner vorher schon beschädigt war. Bei normaler Benutzung darf das Gerät nicht einfach kaputt gehen,darum ist davon auszugehen, dass der Schaden bereits da war als du das Gerät gekauft hast. In diesem Fall wäre das eventuell ein Fehler an der Platine, der dann zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt dein Notebook K.O. hat gehen lassen. 

Du hast nichts unsachgemäßes gemacht, dass heißt du kannst beweisen, dass du den Mangel nicht selber verursacht hast -> er war schon da als du es gekauft hast.

Sollte Asus dir wieder eine Absage erteilen und das werden sie wahrscheinlich. Schreibe ihnen du verlangst eine Reparatur / Austausch wegen der GESETZLICH VERANKERTEN GEWÄHRLEISTUNG. Diese ist genau für solche Fälle da, um den Konsumenten zu schützen. Denn wer geht schon davon aus das der Laptop nach 1 Jahr so mir nichts, dir nichts kaputt geht. DAS DARF NICHT SEIN. Punkt Ende.


----------



## Alex555 (2. Februar 2013)

Genau deswegen kaufe ich generell keine ASUS Produkte.. 
Ich habe auch schon von anderen Fällen gelesen, denen es genauso ging wie dir. Meistens haben dann ASUS Mitarbeiter in Foren sich der Reperatur angenommen. 
Ich würde das Notebook ohne Reperatur zurückschicken lassen, vllt. in der Bucht verkaufen, und von dieser Firma nie wieder etwas kaufen. 
Erwarte außerdem nicht, dass das Notebook aus der RMA in gutem Zustand zurückkommt, es gab schon Fälle da kam das Notebook mit mehr Mängeln zurück als zuvor. 
Wenn du bei ASUS auch nur einmal den Support brauchst, hast du ein Problem.  
Während der Garantiezeit gibt es keine Beweislastumkehr, also während der Garantiezeit muss dir immer der Hersteller beweisen, dass du den Schaden verursacht hast. 
Schau mal in deinem Kaufvertrag, ob du 2Jahre Garantie hast, oder nur 1Jahr.


----------



## keinnick (2. Februar 2013)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Genau deswegen kaufe ich generell keine ASUS Produkte..



Wenn man möchte findet man zu jedem Hersteller solche Beispiele. Dann dürfte man von keinem Hersteller was kaufen. Ich bin mit ASUS bislang wirklich zufrieden.


----------



## Moerli_me (2. Februar 2013)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Genau deswegen kaufe ich generell keine ASUS Produkte..
> Ich habe auch schon von anderen Fällen gelesen, denen es genauso ging wie dir. Meistens haben dann ASUS Mitarbeiter in Foren sich der Reperatur angenommen.
> Ich würde das Notebook ohne Reperatur zurückschicken lassen, vllt. in der Bucht verkaufen, und von dieser Firma nie wieder etwas kaufen.
> Erwarte außerdem nicht, dass das Notebook aus der RMA in gutem Zustand zurückkommt, es gab schon Fälle da kam das Notebook mit mehr Mängeln zurück als zuvor.
> ...



Ich will es nicht nochmal erwähnen, pfeif auf die Garantie, die unterliegt der Willkür des Herstellers. 

Die Gewährleistung besagt, dass zB ein Laptop 2 Jahre halten muss, solange man es ordnungsgemäß behandelt. Dies ist Gesetz und kann durch keinen Hersteller umgangen werden. Dies dient dem Konsumentenschutz damit der Käufer nicht beschissen wird, wie in diesem Fall hier. 

Und das beste ist, wird dein Mainboard ausgetauscht, kostenlos durch die Gewährleistung natürlich, hast du mit dem Reperaturschein NOCHMAL 2 Jahre Gewährleistung auf ALLE ausgetauschten Teile. 

Sprich, sollte dein Notebook nochmal innerhalb von 2 Jahren den selben Defekt haben müssen sie es dir nochmals kostenlos austauschen oder reparieren.

Kauf von mir aus nie wieder etwas von Asus, aber schau das du dein Gerät ausgetauscht kriegst. Und wenn du es nur machs,t um dich nicht als dumm verkaufen zu lassen. 
Hartnäckigkeit ist das A und O bei solchen betrügerischen Machenschaften. Das Gesetz ist auf deiner Seite


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2013)

> Und das beste ist, wird dein Mainboard ausgetauscht, kostenlos durch die Gewährleistung natürlich, hast du mit dem Reperaturschein NOCHMAL 2 Jahre Gewährleistung auf ALLE ausgetauschten Teile.


 
vollkommener Humbug 

Die Gewährleistung bzw die Garantie bezieht sich immer auf das Kaufdatum des Geräts und nicht verlängert sich nicht durch austausch.
Eine graka zb mit zwei Jahre garantie die nach 23 monaten abpfeift wird ersetzt aber dies hat dann nur noch einen monat Garantie.

Wäre das nicht so könnte man einfach seine bauteile kurz vor ablauf der Garantie einschicken mit einen angeblich schwer zu überprüfenden Fehler und so die garantie bei Austausch unendlich verlängern 

Topic : 
Jepp der Asus support ist recht fragwürdig geworden in letzter zeit.
Irgendwie hat man das gefühl das Asus immer zuerst versucht da drum rumzukommen indem sie mechanische beschädigungen feststellt.
Die RMA abteilung arbeitet dort nicht Kundenorientiert sondern eher als verteidigung von Asus.


----------



## Alex555 (2. Februar 2013)

Moerli_me schrieb:


> Ich will es nicht nochmal erwähnen, pfeif auf die Garantie, die unterliegt der Willkür des Herstellers.
> 
> Die Gewährleistung besagt, dass zB ein Laptop 2 Jahre halten muss, solange man es ordnungsgemäß behandelt. Dies ist Gesetz und kann durch keinen Hersteller umgangen werden. Dies dient dem Konsumentenschutz damit der Käufer nicht beschissen wird, wie in diesem Fall hier.
> 
> ...


 
Auch an die Garantie hat sich ein Hersteller zu halten, wenn dies Teil des Kaufvertrages war. Wenn du ein Laptop mit 2Jahren Garantie kaufst, muss der Hersteller diese Garantie gewähren. Er kann gewisse Teile ausschließen, das ist richtig, aber wenn im Kaufvertrag die Garantie dieses Teil kostenlos abdeckt, dann muss er dieses Teil auch kostenlos reparieren. 
Willkür bezgl. der Garantie gibt es eigentlich auch nicht, der Hersteller kann nicht die Bedingungen des Kaufvertrages nachträglich ändern, das geht nicht. Er kann sich quer stellen, was eigentlich seriöse Hersteller nicht machen, da dies dem Ruf sehr schadet. ASUS scheint da eine Ausnahme zu sein, der Support hat aber mittlerweile auch einen dementsprechend schlechten Ruf. 
Das mit der Gewährleistungsverlängerung hat ja True Monkey bereits geklärt.


----------



## Moerli_me (2. Februar 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> vollkommener Humbug
> 
> Die Gewährleistung bzw die Garantie bezieht sich immer auf das Kaufdatum des Geräts und nicht verlängert sich nicht durch austausch.
> Eine graka zb mit zwei Jahre garantie die nach 23 monaten abpfeift wird ersetzt aber dies hat dann nur noch einen monat Garantie.



Nein nicht vollkommener Humbug. Wenn der Verkäufer verpflichtet ist eine Reparatur durchzuführen und das nicht aus Kulanzgründen tut. Verjährt die Gewährleistungsfrist nicht.
Man muss nur diesen Umstand belegt haben. (siehe Link) 
Nachbesserung führt nicht in jedem Fall zum Neubeginn der Verjährung | Zivilrecht


Und zum Thema Gewährleistung / Garantie. Informiere dich bitte, es sind 2 paar Schuhe!!!
Gewhrleistung und Garantie - Was sind die Unterschiede - Rechtsanwalt Grau hier zB. Oder einfach Google benutzen. 



Alex555 schrieb:


> Auch an die Garantie hat sich ein Hersteller zu halten, wenn dies Teil des Kaufvertrages war. Wenn du ein Laptop mit 2Jahren Garantie kaufst, muss der Hersteller diese Garantie gewähren. Er kann gewisse Teile ausschließen, das ist richtig, aber wenn im Kaufvertrag die Garantie dieses Teil kostenlos abdeckt, dann muss er dieses Teil auch kostenlos reparieren.
> Willkür bezgl. der Garantie gibt es eigentlich auch nicht, der Hersteller kann nicht die Bedingungen des Kaufvertrages nachträglich ändern, das geht nicht. Er kann sich quer stellen, was eigentlich seriöse Hersteller nicht machen, da dies dem Ruf sehr schadet. ASUS scheint da eine Ausnahme zu sein, der Support hat aber mittlerweile auch einen dementsprechend schlechten Ruf.
> Das mit der Gewährleistungsverlängerung hat ja True Monkey bereits geklärt.



Du hast Recht. Wenn der Hersteller Garantie verspricht, muss er sie auch einhalten. Doch die Garantie unterliegt den von dem Hersteller selbst geschriebenen Garantiebedingungen. Und die können dort alles reinschreiben was sie wollen!!! (Willkür)
Sprich, steht in der Garantiebedingung, dass Schäden am Mainboard nicht durch die Garantie abgedeckt werden. Muss Asus keine Garantie leisten. Steht es nicht drin, muss Asus das Gerät gemäß Garantieerfüllung reparieren / austauschen / sonst was.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2013)

*hust*

Ohne dir jetzt hier unsere letzten Urteile reinzukopieren die wir erhalten haben für genau diesen fall ...."garantieverlängerung bei austausch oder nicht"

versichere ich dir das das nicht so ist .

Ansonsten könnten wir unseren Shop zumachen 

Man stelle sich den worst case vor 
Mobo geht nach zwei Jahren kaputt , wird ersetzt und der Kunde bekommt ein neues mit wieder zwei jahre Garantie.

Und dann steht er nach 20 monaten wieder vor mir und will erneut ein neues Board ....und das wieder mit zwei jahre garantie .
So hätte er dann ab Kaufdatum schon fast 6 jahre garantie 

Und das könnte sich dann ja so fortsetzten .........soll ich ihm gleich mein gesamtes Eigentum überschreiben 

sry wenn das so wäre würden wir unseren Laden nie wieder öffnen

edit : Und informieren brauch ich mich nicht dafür haben wir eine Rechtsabteilung/Anwalt und bei fragen frag ich unseren Stift den der muß das wissen.


----------



## Moerli_me (2. Februar 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Man stelle sich den worst case vor
> Mobo geht nach zwei Jahren kaputt , wird ersetzt und der Kunde bekommt ein neues mit wieder zwei jahre Garantie.
> 
> Und dann steht er nach 20 monaten wieder vor mir und will erneut ein neues Board ....und das wieder mit zwei jahre garantie .
> So hätte er dann ab Kaufdatum schon fast 6 jahre garantie


 
Die Garantie verlängert sich ja nicht, sondern die Gewährleistung.  (in gewissen Fällen..)
Für viele etwas zu kompliziert, ist aber was VÖLLIG anderes.  

Und diese verlängert sich bei gewissen Fällen, weiß nur keiner und es will auch nicht jeder die Judikatur entscheiden lassen, was verständlich ist.


----------



## Driftking007 (14. Februar 2013)

Ihr könnt froh sein dass ihr überhaupt den Asus Kundendienst in Gebrauch nehmen könnt. Bei HP habt ihr nur die Möglichkeit nach der Gewährleistung über das HP Forum Fragen zu stellen. Bei Asus habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit dem RMA gehabt. Da war schon so gut wie alles was ich von Asus habe :O 
Aber seid froh, dass ihr kein HP Notebook habt. Ich hab, wenn ich in der Freizeit Notebooks repariere nahezu nur HP Modelle. Schrecklich sage ich euch.


----------



## Alex555 (16. Februar 2013)

Geht aber auch deutlich besser.
Bei meinem Studio wurde das Netzteil (extern) komplett getauscht, nur weil eine LED kaputt war  . Die wollten danach nicht einmal das alte Netzteil mehr haben... Am Telefon angerufen, ein paar tage danach war das Austauschnetzteil gut verpackt da. 
Dell soll aber mittlerweile auch nicht mehr ganz so gut sein, aber schlägt fast alle Hersteller immer noch um Längen.


----------

